# Questions on color for Pygmy and Nigerian



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

We have Nigerian's and Pygmies and we have 2 bucks that got with one of our nigerian does. One is a pygmy and one buck is a nigerian. Now if the babies were agouti and black does that mean that they are pygmy? I guess my question is can Nigerian's be Agouti Gray?


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Too bad I just didnt look at the AGS website that im a member of!  If this is right then my little sweet daisy was bred to the pygmy because nigerian don't have an Agouti color listed on AGS. Right?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The black base, roan body is acceptable in nigerians. I thinks it's referred to as "grey agouti" in pygmies. The bottom photo is an example of what is acceptable. Some nigerian breeders don't like to have this color in their herd because it's a "pygmy color"...but it IS acceptable. Generally, not preferred.

Now the other white agouti look like the doe pictured on top is NOT acceptable in a purebred nigerian. And does not exist within the purebred breed.

If you have non-registered kids...it's not a big deal. But if you get that agouti look out of a nigerian doe...they've got some pygmy somewhere in them. If you get the even, grey agouti look out of a nigerian doe...they could be either...but if the nigerian buck she was probably bred to doesn't look similar then she may have been bred to a pygmy buck instead.

Hope that all makes sense!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's the NPGA links to color... I especially prefer the one with examples because not only does it demonstrate correct colors and markings but also shows the true body build of the Pygmies since many Pygmies are confused with Nigerians. http://npga-pygmy.com/resources/conform ... _chart.asp and http://npga-pygmy.com/resources/conform ... amples.asp


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

This is my girl Janus. She is pure registered Nigerian Dwarf. Her color is called grey roan. 


Like Kylee said if they are unregistered it doesn't matter... but to AGS or NDGA or ADGA register if you don't know the sire you have to DNA test.


----------

